# Hoyt shooters help!!



## viperarcher (Jul 6, 2007)

I have never heard of this or I am not sure why either you would want to do this ?


----------



## 2fingers (Feb 2, 2006)

The cost of building this bow might be more than selling the bow you have and buying a new one.


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

with a 28.5 draw i would go with the 3000 limbs


----------



## jimmybassin (Apr 8, 2006)

*i shoot close to the same thing*

goto hoyts web site, goto downloads and you can get string lenghts or close
http://www.hoyt.com/customer_service/hoyt_tune_charts.php
the xt3500 are 1/2" shorter then xt4000 and 1/2" longer then xt3000 so you would have to go with a spiral cam that would put you at 29" with 4000 or 28" with 3000 like a #3
string might be a little more tricky i'd go with the string size for #3 spiral and 3000 limbs and add 1/2" to the total lenght shoud get you close
hope this helps good luck let me know how this turns out


----------



## SEPENS M. PIPER (Jul 14, 2008)

sorry man, sounds like your stoked on indoor shooting so I'll respond.

hoyt just doesnt have time to "custom build" ya a bow. they would have to charge 1500. 

BUT...

deflection is not that scary, pretty much harder the cam = more deflection needed. so if you want to put spirals on 3500 you would proly loose a few pounds over the softer cams.


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

i decided to do the 3500 limbs and C2 cams. Much easier to build and tune charts available. Thanks all!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

They haven't built one because until this year spirals and 3500 limbs weren't out at the same time.

3500s came out in 2007...spirals stopped being made in 2006.

and Dave is shooting spirals indoors for the FIRST time this year.:wink:


----------



## archerpap (Apr 24, 2006)

Yeah, that's why they couldn't produce any tune charts for this configuration. My Hoyt rep said it could be done, but probably at quite a cost. He tried to sell me a new Vantage Elite, but I had already had an ultra elite, so I just managed to find a pro elite with 3500/C2's, so all that I'll be doing in switching limbs from the pro to the ultra, and getting new limbs for the pro. Now the only thing is, I have 4 elites. Don't know if I need that many, but they will be set up for different styles and indoors/outdoors. One can never have to many toys!!!


----------

